# When your "significant other" needs the stove to prepare supper........



## daveomak (Jun 21, 2014)

When your "significant other" needs the stove to prepare supper........ and you are making bread, think "Electric Smoker" so you can keep it in a warm place to finish rising....

An adapted version of Roller's "Amish Bread" recipe.....   with fresh garlic, dried onion powder and toasted caraway added....  

My water  pan has water in it...   that's OK as long as I'm raising bread...













Bread in the MES.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jun 21, 2014


















Temperature.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jun 21, 2014


----------



## venture (Jun 21, 2014)

Hmm?

Sounds like husband survival skills at work here?

Older guys develop those skills, but not sure we can ever totally master them?

When the ole lady is in the kitchen?  Time for me to be in the garage.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 22, 2014)

Merv.....   Right on.....   A guy has to survive somehow....   keeping out of the line of fire, is step one.....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 22, 2014)

Guess we got it figured out. I'm the one fixing dinner, she's the one baking. Since I always cook outdoors there's never a conflict. Sometimes we do fight over the last beer though!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 22, 2014)

I ran out of beer once.......  PANIC attack.....  never again....     hahahahaha


----------



## disco (Jun 22, 2014)

Get some courage man. If you need the oven, tell your significant other to get out of the way!

Please don't tell She Who Must Be Obeyed I said this.

Disco


----------



## daveomak (Jun 22, 2014)

Disco said:


> Get some courage man. If you need the oven, tell your significant other to get out of the way!
> Disco




Disco.........    I think the altitude has deprived you brain of oxygen....   LOL ....    Yeah, that would be the thing to say alright....     Got an extra room to rent...


----------



## disco (Jun 22, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Disco......... I think the altitude has deprived you brain of oxygen.... LOL .... Yeah, that would be the thing to say alright.... Got an extra room to rent...


You can say it, just not out loud.


----------



## venture (Jun 22, 2014)

Case, I do feel your pain.

I never liked working in the kitchen with my German mother.  I would set down a full beer.  And pick it up 2/3 empty.  And I never saw a thing.

She would never crack a beer for herself, but you had to watch yours like a hawk!

To make matters worse, she was my mother.  I couldn't bring myself to say a word.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

